# Miles as Good as Gone?



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

if this is true was this the last straw?
linkage


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

How could he have jumped over the bar when he apparently has two bad knees?

It's a bummer to see, since I thought he was really coming around. But I'll wait for the facts to come out before rushing to judgment.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope it's not true cause I don't want to hear all the pissing and moaning. About the incident itself, I don't care.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

It's more like "Miles as good as staying here forever?"


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like somebody is looking for a payday. The story sounds pretty bizarre for a guy like Darius going Dalton on somebody from Road House.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

_Warren suffered a fractured leg in the fight, his attorney said.

Dr. Don Roberts will perform the surgery to repair the damage, which Pritchard described as the size of a fingertip. Warren is expected to be on crutches for up to eight weeks. Full recovery likely will take six to 12 months, the team said.

“At this point in time, we don’t see him coming back this season,” Pritchard said.
_


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree. The guy probably noticed Darius there earlier in the night and figured that if he's going to sue someone, he might as well go after someone with lots of $$$. If there was a "brawl", why werent the police called and why hasnt anyone besides this guy reported it? Darius jumped over the bar? :lol: That's probably no easy task for a guy with a bad knee who is 6'9''. Call me crazy, but Darius seems like he's grown up a lot the past year and I think he now knows better than to get involved in something like this.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Since no police were called to the scene and only one witness is making the claim at this point, I find it VERY hard to believe the Blazers would ship Darius out at this time. Based on past experience, I'd guess they would wait for a conviction before doing anything.

Not enough here for me to condemn Darius in the Court of PBF's Opinion, either.

We've been through this before, and should all know to wait until the facts come out before putting any real emotion into it. I guess we are a bit ahead of the rest of the league in that regard (i.e., we are Trail Blazers, too!).

PBF


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

This guy wasn't even the guy who got the bottle thrown at him. He is just a random person who thought Darius threw the bottle. Watch one of his buddies will come forward in a few days and say he got hit by a bottle. In all reality it doesn't sound too realistic


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

wastro said:


> How could he have jumped over the bar when he apparently has two bad knees?


And why can he find the energy to bop his head after every shot he makes, but often saunters up the court in a daze? He's a man of mystery. 



ElKoPay said:


> Sounds like somebody is looking for a payday. The story sounds pretty bizarre for a guy like Darius going Dalton on somebody from Road House.


Yeah, I mean Miles is a total character guy. Clearly, a guy who racially slurs his own coach in front of the team has no anger issues. Total misunderstanding. Perfectly normal, perfectly healthy. 


Doesn't sound like this can amount to anything, and even if it did, who cares? He won't be back on the team this year and we can't trade him. He is out of sight and out of mind. Moving on..


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Only in Portland. :no: I usually tune out at "An attorney for...". Not one person says a word except some attorney. You don't think the bar owner would have called the cops?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

The team could use an enforcer type who gets into bar fights. I hope he did do it but I doubt he did.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

*does miles headbump...*


charges won't be filed, sounds like some ol' buhhhhhhhhhhhhshhhhht to me. i am looking forward to seeing him in '08.

i'm sticking with his "second chance".


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Paxil said:


> You don't think the bar owner would have called the cops?


Bar owners can easily lose their liquor licence for having frequent incidents like this. The owner doesn't have much incentive to make that call.

As for Miles, does anyone think he's really serious about a comeback? The half-hearted quotes from Pritchard and Miles suggest to me they are going through the motions on his rehab so they can negotiate a medical retirement down the road.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

craigehlo said:


> Bar owners can easily lose their liquor licence for having frequent incidents like this. The owner doesn't have much incentive to make that call.
> 
> As for Miles, does anyone think he's really serious about a comeback? The half-hearted quotes from Pritchard and Miles suggest to me they are going through the motions on his rehab so they can negotiate a medical retirement down the road.


Ya, I think he's serious. Spending hours and hours each day at the Trail Blazer practice facility seems pretty serious to me. Barrett has reported in his blog that Miles is often the first one there and the last to leave. You cant second guess the guys effort in trying to make it back, most guys would have given up by now.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Ya, I think he's serious. Spending hours and hours each day at the Trail Blazer practice facility seems pretty serious to me. Barrett has reported in his blog that Miles is often the first one there and the last to leave. You cant second guess the guys effort in trying to make it back, most guys would have given up by now.


Fair enough. It just sounds like Pritchard is choosing his words VERY carefully anytime the subject of Darius comes up. I get the feeling he's backed off talking about medical retirement just to make sure there's no way the insurance companies can contest any claims by saying he tampered with the process.

I take the Barrett Blog with a grain of salt. This Darius that is supposedly rehabbing so hard spent most of the last year seriously overweight.


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

The story is no longer on the front page of KGW's website, was not mentioned once this morning during their morning news, is not on Oregonlive, and is not on KATU's website. Its looking like this "story" isnt much of a story after all.


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

craigehlo said:


> Fair enough. It just sounds like Pritchard is choosing his words VERY carefully anytime the subject of Darius comes up. I get the feeling he's backed off talking about medical retirement just to make sure there's no way the insurance companies can contest any claims by saying he tampered with the process.
> 
> I take the Barrett Blog with a grain of salt. This Darius that is supposedly rehabbing so hard spent most of the last year seriously overweight.


Hard to stay in shape with a torn up knee. He appears to be in good shape now.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Go Darius! kick those guys' asses! go big PUN. in fact, i'm glad he's banging down-low with the locals, maybe he'll come back late this year and throw down on the court.
i see this as a win-win for all!


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

ProZach said:


> Yeah, I mean Miles is a total character guy. Clearly, a guy who racially slurs his own coach in front of the team has no anger issues. Total misunderstanding. Perfectly normal, perfectly healthy.


If you don't think that's a bit of a stretch to compare the 2, have fun crucifying him for a dead story. 

I'm not saying Darius is an angel or a guy that makes perfect choices all the time, but to be a high profile guy in a small town like Portland, I don't think he'd be dumb enough to jump over the bar and start chucking bottles into the crowd. 

Jump to conclusions all you want, but it already looks like this is a dead issue.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I heard LA's hurt pinky toe was a result of him kicking some guy in the face at the City Club the night Darius was there jumping over the bar throwing a fifth of beefeater gin at some dude.

Then Roy came over the top with a heel kick and crushed a guys skull. Oden was smacking some dude with his crutches too! it was insanity! watch out for them dangerous blazers.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

2k said:


> The team could use an enforcer type who gets into bar fights. I hope he did do it but I doubt he did.


They could hire Gary Trent. Who in their right minds would want to get their ear ripped off by a 250 pound enforcer.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

blue32 said:


> I heard LA's hurt pinky toe was a result of him kicking some guy in the face at the City Club the night Darius was there jumping over the bar throwing a fifth of beefeater gin at some dude.
> 
> Then Roy came over the top with a heel kick and crushed a guys skull. Oden was smacking some dude with his crutches too! it was insanity! watch out for them dangerous blazers.


:lol:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ElKoPay said:


> If you don't think that's a bit of a stretch to compare the 2, have fun crucifying him for a dead story.
> 
> I'm not saying Darius is an angel or a guy that makes perfect choices all the time, but to be a high profile guy in a small town like Portland, I don't think he'd be dumb enough to jump over the bar and start chucking bottles into the crowd.
> 
> Jump to conclusions all you want, but it already looks like this is a dead issue.



And I'm not saying he did this, simplying responding to those who think it's outside the realm of his personality. I don't think it is. I already said it doesn't look like anything will come of this... Where is this jumping to conclusions that you speak of?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

craigehlo said:


> Fair enough. It just sounds like Pritchard is choosing his words VERY carefully anytime the subject of Darius comes up. I get the feeling he's backed off talking about medical retirement just to make sure there's no way the insurance companies can contest any claims by saying he tampered with the process.


I agree that Pritchard has been rather guarded with his responses about Darius. However, I have not heard anything from Darius that would suggest he isn't giving it a full attempt to come back. As a matter of fact I've been surprised at how much he seems to really want to come back (particularly when you consider that Darius has never been very good during interviews). I think Pritchard is still dubious on him coming back, but Darius is doing everything he can to make the attempt.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm 6'4", dreadfully out of shape, and my knees are probably in worse shape than Darius'. I can "jump" over a bar, it's not that difficult.

If Darius can throw a booze bottle hard enough to break a leg bone, why isn't he playing baseball?

I've given Darius the benefit of the doubt too many times. As far as I'm concerned, this time the burden of proof is on the defense, not the prosecution. Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

ProZach said:


> And I'm not saying he did this, simplying responding to those who think it's outside the realm of his personality. I don't think it is. I already said it doesn't look like anything will come of this... Where is this jumping to conclusions that you speak of?


You're concluding that since he spat racial slurs at his coach that he's capable of chucking bottles into a crowd in a bar fight. That's just dumb to even connect the two. I could see Darius talking smack to somebody at a bar and as going as far as throwing a punch if he's liquored up, but jumping over the bar and chucking bottles? Give me a break.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Case closed in my court.

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1193207122265350.xml&coll=7



> Tim Pearce, owner of the restaurant, said he was not at the bar during the altercation but he said he's spoken with his management staff. He said Miles was in the establishment at the time but did not take part in the scuffle.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

BlazerWookie said:


> I'm 6'4", dreadfully out of shape, and my knees are probably in worse shape than Darius'. I can "jump" over a bar, it's not that difficult.
> 
> If Darius can throw a booze bottle hard enough to break a leg bone, why isn't he playing baseball?
> 
> I've given Darius the benefit of the doubt too many times. As far as I'm concerned, this time the burden of proof is on the defense, not the prosecution. Guilty until proven innocent.



Luckily that's not how it is in real life..... :thumbdown: ity:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ElKoPay said:


> You're concluding that since he spat racial slurs at his coach that he's capable of chucking bottles into a crowd in a bar fight. That's just dumb to even connect the two. I could see Darius talking smack to somebody at a bar and as going as far as throwing a punch if he's liquored up, but jumping over the bar and chucking bottles? Give me a break.


You can see him liquored up and throwing punches, but not throwing bottles.... Mmmkay.. That makes a ton of sense.

You don't know anymore about him or the situation than I do, but seem to think you do. It's not 'dumb' to connect the two.. They both result from being unable to control your anger. In fact the racial tirade showed a more prolonged rage than simply chucking a bottle. So yeah, I conclude he's capable of this. *That hardly means I think he did it.* On what little I've heard, it would be stupid to even guess.

In your previous post you said that since he's a high-profile guy in a 'small' town like Portland he wouldn't be this stupid. Well he was high-profile back then too, didn't stop him from acting like an immature little jerk, did it? Are you at all familiar with today's athletes? I don't think you are, when you make a comment like that. Stupid things happen all the time with high-profile people.


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

ProZach said:


> You can see him liquored up and throwing punches, but not throwing bottles.... Mmmkay.. That makes a ton of sense.
> 
> You don't know anymore about him or the situation than I do, but seem to think you do. It's not 'dumb' to connect the two.. They both result from being unable to control your anger. In fact the racial tirade showed a more prolonged rage than simply chucking a bottle. So yeah, I conclude he's capable of this. *That hardly means I think he did it.* On what little I've heard, it would be stupid to even guess.
> 
> In your previous post you said that since he's a high-profile guy in a 'small' town like Portland he wouldn't be this stupid. Well he was high-profile back then too, didn't stop him from acting like an immature little jerk, did it? Are you at all familiar with today's athletes? I don't think you are, when you make a comment like that. Stupid things happen all the time with high-profile people.


Throwing a punch and throwing a bottle are two different things. Throwing a punch can be a reaction without thought. Jumping over a bar and picking up a bottle then chucking it take some level of thought. Maybe you think it's the same level because you are such a saint and anything beyond Mr. Rogers neighborhood seems evil. Of course with a name like ProZach I think you'd be able to see that this was a bunch of BS in the first place.

And throwing a racial tirade is a more "prolonged" rage? If by prolonged it means that he was fed up with Mo Cheeks for a long time and finally blew a gasket? And that happened behind closed doors. They weren't out having dinner at Morton's Steak House when it happened. 

I'm a huge sports fan and I'm very well aware of how pro athletes act. Darius has never shown he's had an anger problem outside of that blow up he had with Mo Cheeks. From everything that I've ever read he's one of the most laid back Blazers. And from the way he plays the game I'd have to believe that's true.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ElKoPay said:


> Throwing a punch and throwing a bottle are two different things. Throwing a punch can be a reaction without thought. Jumping over a bar and picking up a bottle then chucking it take some level of thought. Maybe you think it's the same level because you are such a saint and anything beyond Mr. Rogers neighborhood seems evil. Of course with a name like ProZach I think you'd be able to see that this was a bunch of BS in the first place.



You take my argument as me acting like a saint??? Are you for real? You couldn't be more wrong. Talk about jumping to conclusions, hypocrite. It couldn't possibly have anything to do with experience, and seeing first hand the effects that alcohol can have on your judgement, your impulses, and your anger - Even for those who you'd never think would do such a thing. The actions in question would take a few seconds, tops.

This all started simply because I said it was a possibility, albeit a very small one. It's not outside the realm of possibility as you'd like to think. Why it means so much to you that it's not even possible for Miles to do this, I'll never know.

I don't get your reference to my name, and I really don't see how it pertains to our discussion. I guess you've resorting to grasping at straws. I'll leave you to it. Good luck in your never-ending quest to rid the world of any ill-feelings towards Darius. I guess he's the saint.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

that guy tried to say miles broke his leg with a bottle? ha ha ha ha wow. get off his back he trying to get back in the league.


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

ProZach said:


> You take my argument as me acting like a saint??? Are you for real? You couldn't be more wrong. Talk about jumping to conclusions, hypocrite. It couldn't possibly have anything to do with experience, and seeing first hand the effects that alcohol can have on your judgement, your impulses, and your anger - Even for those who you'd never think would do such a thing. The actions in question would take a few seconds, tops.
> 
> This all started simply because I said it was a possibility, albeit a very small one. It's not outside the realm of possibility as you'd like to think. Why it means so much to you that it's not even possible for Miles to do this, I'll never know.
> 
> I don't get your reference to my name, and I really don't see how it pertains to our discussion. I guess you've resorting to grasping at straws. I'll leave you to it. Good luck in your never-ending quest to rid the world of any ill-feelings towards Darius. I guess he's the saint.


Look I don't even like Darius. And don't call me a hypocrite. Your original post called out Darius and his character because of some racial tirade and you linked some fool tossing bottles of liquor into a crowd to intentionally injure somebody along the same lines. Get off your high horse.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

ROFL; this post sucks.


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

blue32 said:


> ROFL; this post sucks.


Agreed. LOL.

I'm just glad that this thing is turning out to be a non-issue for the Blazers. I'd hate to have to hear the guys at work bringing up Jail Blazer references again along with the media.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ElKoPay said:


> Look I don't even like Darius. And don't call me a hypocrite. Your original post called out Darius and his character because of some racial tirade and you linked some fool tossing bottles of liquor into a crowd to intentionally injure somebody along the same lines. Get off your high horse.



I called out his character? Haha. I started doing that years ago, and I was right back then too. He has none.

All I did was illustrate that _I think_ he's capable. The 'link' only served to show he can lose control of his anger. Nothing more.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

A man that pays for the funerals of children he doesn't know has to have some character. Even if just a tiny bit.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> A man that pays for the funerals of children he doesn't know has to have some character. Even if just a tiny bit.



Ah, just like we can say he has some trouble controlling his anger. Even if just a tiny bit. Good, that's settled.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> Hard to stay in shape with a torn up knee. He appears to be in good shape now.


It's easy to eat right when you are a millionaire that can afford personal chefs and nutritionists and are expected to stay in shape by your employer. 

Listen to any Pritchard interview in the last 6 months and it's clear this team has no place for Miles anymore. They are doing their due diligence with his recovery to pave the way for a medical retirement.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

ProZach said:


> Ah, just like we can say he has some trouble controlling his anger. Even if just a tiny bit. Good, that's settled.


I never said he didn't. I was merely correcting your use of an absolute term in regards to his character.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> I never said he didn't. I was merely correcting your use of an absolute term in regards to his character.


Yeah, I know. It wasn't meant for you. I was hoping a certain someone else would correct my absolute term.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

blue32 said:


> I heard LA's hurt pinky toe was a result of him kicking some guy in the face at the City Club the night Darius was there jumping over the bar throwing a fifth of beefeater gin at some dude.
> 
> Then Roy came over the top with a heel kick and crushed a guys skull. Oden was smacking some dude with his crutches too! it was insanity! watch out for them dangerous blazers.


bah, bah, bah!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Can you two take your personal battle to the PM's?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

No where in that article did it say Miles broke anyone's leg... or hit anyone with a bottle. One person told his lawyer that there was a fight at a bar where he broke his leg... Miles was there... and he claims miles jumped over a bar and threw a bottle. 

Translated from drunk speak... I see a guy getting totally ****faced and obnoxious, Darious offers the guy a beer to calm down, guy refuses... trips over a chair and breaks his leg... claims there was a brawl and figures maybe he can scare Miles into giving him some money if he gets a lawyer. 

Reality may be somewhere between the two, but I don't see anything in there that is news.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Actually Paxil, the reporter on the news clip I saw said specifically that the guy's attorney said that Miles jumped over the bar, threw a bottle, and "...the bottle hit Warren, fracturing his leg." To which I call B.S. :lol: 

What I see is: Some kind of fight breaks out. Darius is like, "Oh, crap. Wrong place, wrong time, again! This is worse than the time the gas station attendant didn't swipe my VISA card right, and I had to go back and have him run it again. The press will crucify me." Then he jumps or climbs or otherwise gets on the other side of the bar to stay out of the fray. Then he gets sued and slandered on the news anyway. Such is the life of a Portland Trail Blazer.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Doesnt anyone realize it is nearly impossible to break a leg by throwing a glass bottle at it? 

On Friday I tumbled down a flight of stairs and only popped my shoulder out of place. If a bottle can break a leg, than I should look like Samuel L. Jackson in Unbreakable right now.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Doesnt anyone realize it is nearly impossible to break a leg by throwing a glass bottle at it?
> 
> On Friday I tumbled down a flight of stairs and only popped my shoulder out of place. If a bottle can break a leg, than I should look like Samuel L. Jackson in Unbreakable right now.



When I think of Samuel Jackson all I can picture is him yelling:

"I'M TIRED OF ALL THESE MUTHA****ING SNAKES ON THIS MUTHA****ING PLANE" 

I use variations of that line in the office, but I hope to never actaully have to use that exact line . . . but it is a classic (at least in the world according to Kiss)


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Hopefully the bar has video cameras, and this will be sorted out soon enough.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Doesnt anyone realize it is nearly impossible to break a leg by throwing a glass bottle at it?


Yes, I did think of that. It would have to be hurled with great force and hit the leg in just the right(wrong)spot at the right (wrong) angle. Not impossible, but unlikely. 

And a bottle thrown by a drunken person is not likely to hit with such precision.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Darius should countersue this schmuck for defamation of character and slander.

Seriously. I'd bankrupt the guy if I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

BBert, I stand (actually I am sitting) corrected. I only read the article... didn't see the clip.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Paxil said:


> BBert, I stand (actually I am sitting) corrected. I only read the article... didn't see the clip.


I know. The written KGW version was not the same as what the 'sidewalk' reporter said on the KGW news clip. 

In a different article, the bar owner said that his employees told him Darius had nothing to do with it (or the fight). 

Oh, well. Slow (Blazers) news day. :biggrin:


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Doesnt anyone realize it is nearly impossible to break a leg by throwing a glass bottle at it?
> 
> On Friday I tumbled down a flight of stairs and only popped my shoulder out of place. If a bottle can break a leg, than I should look like Samuel L. Jackson in Unbreakable right now.


That little bone in the back (fibula) is pretty thin and not that stong, I bet it's possible to break it with a glass bottle if you hit it just right.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

blue32 said:


> Luckily that's not how it is in real life..... :thumbdown: ity:


I agree wholeheartedly. I used the phrase "guilty until proven innocent" only to mean that in any conflict involving Darius, I will tend to believe the person having that conflict with Darius. Not because of some irrational hatred, not because I feel I have some sort of position of moral superiority. I have been let down by him too many times in the past. Darius has used up all his mulligans with me.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Spud147 said:


> That little bone in the back (fibula) is pretty thin and not that stong, I bet it's possible to break it with a glass bottle if you hit it just right.


call Discovery Channel and get Mythbusters on the case! :lol:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Prediction: Nothing at all will come of this, except maybe a countersuit filed by Miles against the plaintiff, followed by an out-of-court settlement.

PBF


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know what happened at the bar, and I'm speculating here, but it would be tough to break someone's leg by throwing a bottle. The rotating fibula is small and thin, but it's also flexible and protected by a shield of meat. With a blunt force, you can break a bone that is more solid and/or nearer to the surface, like the knee cap, the bones in the hands and feet or the ulna in the arm (which is somewhat like the fibula). A glass bottle isn't a great blunt weapon either, because it doesn't have a lot of length (affects torque) and because it breaks on impact (which diffuses the kinetic energy of the object in space and time).

It might be possible though, I'm guessing, if the point of impact was just above the ankle. The fibula is anchored there, so it can't flex, and at that point it is near the surface, and not protected by meat. If you just poke that spot with your finger, you can feel how sensitive it is there. I'm still skeptical though. To break even that vulnerable spot, a bottle would have to hit in just the right way that the energy goes into the impact at just the right point, instead of deflecting off or hitting anywhere else.

No matter what though, I'm not worried about the team. Miles is basically a total loss write-off in my mind. If he gives us anything positive in the future, which could be a medical retirement, a buyout, a trade or some actual on-court contribution, I'll consider that a surprise bonus.


----------

